# Boy is it busy!



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2002)

At the moment, we're experiencing traffic that exceeds that on Sept. 11th - which was by far the record at the time.  A good proportion of these people are busy registering, and others are uploading avatars, trying out polls, looking at the member list and other resource-hungrey features.

I'm afraid we have to put up with these slow-downs until things calm down.  I hope that by the weekend, registration will be back to normal levels, as will traffic, and that people will have tired of all the new toys that they can play with.

At least we're not alone - when RPG.net recently transferred to vB, they experienced similar problems as their members all moved to the new forums - and the RPG.net forums are far les highly trafficked than these.   RPG.net's problems seem to have calmed down, as I hope ours will. 

Logic dictates that things will improve - it is a fact that vB is less resource hungry than UBB.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 23, 2002)

Its reasons like this that i love this community.  

Here's Morrus, having been working like a madman for the last few weeks trying to get the shiny new boards up and runninng for us kids to play with and he still finds the time to _apologize_  to us for the boards being a little slow.

Morrus, you are a very kind and generous person and I only wish i could reach through the monitor and shake you hand.

A suggest a BIG  pat on the back for Morrus  and all his (and the other Moderators/System Admins) hard, *hard*  work they have done.

Yay Morrus!!!!!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 23, 2002)

You know, Morrus is crazy like that - I don't even want to think about how many hours he's slept in the last few weeks.

In addition, he's been covering the cost of running the servers when the advertising isn't enough... and I don't think it's usually enough.

Way to go, Morrus!  I don't know how you put up with us, but I thank you.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

Yes, thank you Morrus! You provide me with a home on teh intraweb and for that you deserve heaps of praise.


*Thank you Morrus!!  *


----------



## Turlogh (Jan 23, 2002)

I too would like to thank Morrus for all the time and effort put into making this a great place!


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 23, 2002)

Morrus:

I would like to thank you and everyone who is working hard on the boards.  It is nice to have an online home.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks Morrus.

I said it the other day, but It's worth repeating.  For me at the far end of a 56k modem in Australia, these boards are much faster than the old ones.

I believe it has a lot to do with not reloading information every time I press the back button, as the old boards did.

But still, it's a great improvement.

If I could I'd donate money, but I'm unemployed at the moment (and thus reading the boards more than usual).

Duncan


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

You are the best, Morrus. We love you, man!


----------



## Henry (Jan 23, 2002)

I want to thank you, Morrus, for letting us know what's going on. For a while there, I was worried that it was VBulletin, and not the amount of traffic. I was beginning to worry I would have to stop visiting here at work hours!

Thank goodness I don't have to give up my unethical activities yet.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 23, 2002)

Thank you Morrus/admins/mods/all of you basically!

I dearly love the dedication that you all have for this site -- it is truly an impressive feat!

BTW, I'm a bit low on funds at the moment...would you consider taking my wife for a bit as payment?

(PLEASE!)

---Disclaimer---

I dearly love my wife and everything she does for me, so baby, if you're viewing this -- *DON'T BEAT ME AGAIN!!!*

---End of Disclaimer---


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *At the moment, we're experiencing traffic that exceeds that on Sept. 11th - which was by far the record at the time.   *




It's almost midnight here on the east coast of the USA, and there's almost 150 online. Earlier this afternoon, there was 279 people at once!  Man, talk about a change... it makes me wonder: where's everyone coming from?  

By the way, thank you for the kind words, everyone. I can't speak for all the moderators and Morrus, but I know I appreciate it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2002)

Yay! Go Morrus!


----------



## EOL (Jan 24, 2002)

I think we have something of a circular cause and effect going on here, the reason it's so busy is because there are dedicated Admin's willing to give the community the time and attention it needs, of course that amount of traffic means that those already great Admins must work even harder keeping up with everything...

Basically a long winded way of saying thanks to Morrus and all the other admins, and an honorary thanks to Eric Noah for getting it all started.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

I'd just like to chime in with everybody else and say thank you, Morrus, for taking the time and effort to keep ENWorld going!


----------



## Someguy (Jan 25, 2002)

Ya....what they said


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jan 25, 2002)

Morrus, you and EN are unequivocally the coolest people I have ever had the pleasure of interacting with.

Thanks for all your hard work.

And boy it sure it busy here.

--Happy Spikey


----------



## Winged Spider (Jan 25, 2002)

I want to say a thankyou to Morrus also. He has been more than helpful to FANcc in helping get things setup for the transfer.  He has been prompt with everything, I wish he ran a hosting company!  Just a few little things left and I don't think we could have a better setup.

Thank you Morrus.


----------



## Krystoff (Jan 26, 2002)

*Thanks everyone!*

As I believe this is my first post on the new boards, I wanted to use it to say thanks to all the people that make it happen.

THANKS!


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 26, 2002)

_The It's Man hugs Morrus and the mods_


----------



## Someguy (Jan 26, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *The It's Man hugs Morrus and the mods *



_


Manhugs!_


----------



## EverSoar (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah, thanks MOrrus and moderators.  
You've all put a lot of work into the boards, and site.  
And i an almost guarantee that everyone who frequents the boards, Thanks you for that time.

Thanks Guys/Gals


----------



## Terraism (Jan 27, 2002)

William Ronald - what do you mean, 'online-home?'  Are you implying that it's not the real thing???    Alright then - getting in the spirit of things - thanks a really big bunch, Morrus!  To quote _The Matrix_...

"Without him, we'd be lost."

Thank you so much for everything, and for keeping this place alive through all the rough times.  You're a great guy Morrus!


----------



## praetorian (Jan 27, 2002)

Like everyone has said, thank you Morrus (as if it can ever be said enough times)!  Your hard work really is appreciated, and we are all grateful for this wonderful site.  Without a question, EN World is the largest and greatest D&D web site ever.  Without this site, I don't know what I or anyone else would do to get the quality services that you provide.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jan 27, 2002)

Many thanks, Morrus and moderators.  Many thanks.

Warrior Poet


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 30, 2002)

Morrus, 

I would like to thank you and everyone who has worked hard to keep the boards going.  This site has seen a lot of changes in under a year's time.  Fortunately, everything has gone well.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 1, 2002)

Time to join in with the thank-you crowd!  I know how hard you've been working here and how little time you have for anything else.  Good job to you, and don't sweat it when things go wrong.  Most of us appreciate all the good things you do too much to get mad over the little problems.


----------

